# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  حد جرب مدرسة اشبال القدس الي في خليفة ب

## زوجة مهندس

الغاليات ياريت اتخبروني عن المدرسه اذا اعيالكم فيها وشو اتحسونها 
زينه ولا تجاريه وما منها فايده

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## عيووووون

للرفع

----------


## زوجة مهندس

اشكرج حبيبتي على الرفع

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## زوجة مهندس

اشكرج الغاليه على الرفع 
بس معقوله محد ايعرف عن المدرسه شي

----------


## cute me

ماعندي فكره الغلا

----------


## ريم الواحة

*اللي أعرفه هالمدرسة كانت في بوظبي من مدارس الفلل وهذه السنة أول سنة لها في خليفة في مبناهم الجديد ... بس أتوقع سمعتها زينة .*

----------


## الأمينه

انا عيال اختي واخوي فيها اول سنه حاليا زينه والله اعلم

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> ماعندي فكره الغلا


اشكلرج الغاليه

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> انا عيال اختي واخوي فيها اول سنه حاليا زينه والله اعلم


الله ايبارك فيهم ان شاء الله 
اشكرج الغاليه

----------


## زوجة مهندس

> *اللي أعرفه هالمدرسة كانت في بوظبي من مدارس الفلل وهذه السنة أول سنة لها في خليفة في مبناهم الجديد ... بس أتوقع سمعتها زينة .*


خاطري اعرف اذا اوكي ولا 
بس مبناهم اكبير

----------


## زوجة مهندس

للرفع

----------


## امونة2006

ولدي فيها ها ي اول سنةصف اول المدرسة زينة وسمعتها زينة الى الان

----------


## رحباويه

للرفع

----------


## asmaa alhmadi

اختي انا فيها 
هي كمبنى للبنات مرتب لاكن للاولاد ما دخلنه بس هو اصغر من مبنى البنات
البنات الطابق العلوي و لاولاد الطابق السفلي بس بينهم حواجز
وتقسين البريكات انه حق البنات بعد الحصه الرابع يعني ساعه 11 وللاولاد من الصف الاول لين تاسع بعد الحصه الثاله 
والكبار معرف
السمووحه

----------


## ظبية دار زايد

والله انا اخوي هناك وااااااااااااايد زينه

----------


## شوق الحنان

بصراحه هي وايد زينه وعيالي وعيال اخوي كلهم فيهاا

وكل سنه يطلع منها الاوائل ع الدولة

----------


## زمردة العرب

بالنسبة للبنات اوكي زينة

----------


## زوجة مهندس

الغاليات كيف اسلوب التدريس عدهم انا سويتلهم زياره ذكروني بالمدارس الحكوميه والكادر كله اردني وتعليمهم احسه يعتمد على الحفظ والتلقين مش على الفهم .........
شو رايكم الي جربو ياريت اتفيدونا..

----------


## أم عيالها

للرفع

----------


## princess_1

للرفع

----------


## بطة.

للرفع

----------


## بطة.

ياريت اللي تعرف تفيدنا

----------


## ملكان

ربي ايوفقج.......

----------


## بطة.

للرفع

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

الحمد لله

----------


## معدني اصيل

اللي تعرف شي عنها تخبرنا جزاكن الله خير 

في حفظ الرحمن 

ارتقب ردودكم  :Smile:

----------


## sweet_2008

ارفعوا الموضوع نبي انعرف شو منهاجهم وزاره ولا امريكي

----------


## هنادي1

انا معرف عنها بس سالت كذا وحده يقولن اول كانت احسن بس الحين لا والادارة مش منتظمين فوضى من كثر الطلاب فيها والمدرسيين يعلمون عادي مش كل بعض وما في اهتمام كنت بدخل عيالي بس ما دخلتهم هذا إلا اعرف انتي في اي الصف تبين اذا من الروضة يلين السادس عندج مدرسة الباهية الخاصة في خليفه ا وايد زينه عيالي فيها من الروضه يلين سادس وتخرج من عندهم اثنين من عيالي وتدريسهم زين

----------


## shebl alquds

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته قرأت مشاركة بعضكم واستغربت من مصدر المعلومات عن هذه المدرسة فانا اعمل بها ولم اجد بها ماكتبتم 
على العكس المدرسة بها تنوع بالكادر الاداري والتدريسي وليسوا من جنسية واحده كما انهم اصحاب كفاءه عالية 
ومستوى الطلاب لدينا ممتاز والحمد لله .
بامكانكم زيارة صفحتنا على الفيس بوك وتسجيل الصداقة لرؤية جميــع الفعاليات والصور على هذا الرابط 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...!/shebl.alquds 

كما بامكانكم زيارة صفحة المشاركة الاجتماعية لنا على الفيس بوك وتسجيل الاعجاب لها ليصلكم كل ماهو مفيد وجديد 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D9%8...7186181?ref=hl 

وفي النهاية اتمنى من لم يزر او يدرس في هذه المدرسة ولم يتعرف على الكادر الاداري بها ان لايكتب عنا بشكل مسيء وشكرا لكـــم.

----------


## الجووووهره

الْسَلٱمٌ:6ـَاـْيگمّ-ۈرζـْمّـٌة"ٱللـّہ"ﯙبُرگـّ اتہ 
شلونكم بنات
بغيت الأخت : shebl alquds

بغيت اسئلها بالضبط عن مدرسة أشبال القدس
دام أهي تشتغل فيها ابي اذا ممكن معومات بسيطه عنها 

عن مستوي التدريس
وبنسبة لطالب كيف الاهتمام عندهم من مشاكل الطلاب
ومستوي النظافة في المدرسة
والمقصف شنوالاطعمة التي يبعونه لطلاب وهل يكون في اختلط بين الطلاب والطالبات 
وعن المنهاج 
وأشكرك وايد حَبِيبْتيـِے
ناظره ردج 👋

----------


## waykdrzs

it happens to be deeply harmful to initiatives to elect the absolute best leaders.". You certainly will, among other things, get yourself a place. They are having the toughest time and therefore are dealing with essentially the most discrimination, louis vuitton totally azur " she mentioned.. Your stereotyped drivel falls quite flat while in the light of the megafarce.. See beneath to learn more on gathering favors and surprises.. Dubbed the "Gibraltar of North The usa, louis vuitton neverfull gm damier azur " at present Qubec Metropolis could be the only walled metropolis north of Mexico. 
But the truth is, madonna louis vuitton 2009 they may be reasonably correct when applying in a high quality strolling speed on flat surfaces.. http://www.tibetdolmacarpets.com/carpetprocessing.html But law enforcement in Brockton, used louis vuitton on ebay Massachusetts where exactly the boy life have submitted a report when using the point out youngster welfare officers alleging workable abuse and neglect from Rivera. Names for instance Versace, louis vuitton summer 2012louis vuitton evidence glasses Gucci, louis vuitton duffle bag cost Louis Vuitton are significantly wellknown throughout the world, louis vuitton purses authentic plus they provide off a few of the most highpriced attire. As its generation, vernis alma Edun has achieved collaborations with Diesel and Louis Vuitton.. Indeed, louis vuitton bag shaperlouis vuitton book bag for women it may be the glare belonging on the daylight aside the sand www.wisemanconst.com/projects.asp that might be specifically brutal for seaside volleyball players. Seeing that that initial journey to Hong Kong in 2002, louis vuitton dog collars dogs they have frequented a distinct region every year and brought that have again for the shop. 
The burial of Boston Marathon bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarneav caught Virginia officials unexpectedly Cardinal Sean O to boycott Boston College graduation to protest Irish PM Kenny service of abortion legislation Boston Marathon bombing suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev is buried in Doswell, louis vuitton wallets men Virginia, louis vuitton 2009 spring according to two resources Twister touched down in Stoughton Thursday, original louis vuitton bags prices suggests climate services Nationwide Geographic Traveler Magazine: 2013 Image ContestGOP Senate hopeful Gomez defends home deductionMillennenium Prescribed drugs chief government resigns as Cambridge cancer drug device is folded into guardian Takeda basic research organizationWas it silly actions tiffany outlet or was it an understandable result of police method  the society, louis vuitton cherry blossom bag or rather subculture, lv bags sale of the occupation. I have discovered there is absolutely no age limit, but older couples have fewer probability of obtaining a child or young baby. The idea is these tasteful and enormously wealthy extrovert Russians are pushing a whole lot more founded style figures towards much more sober clothing alternatives given that they simply just can't contend with individuals Itgirls. I might alternatively invest a day ingesting at my favourite bistro in Small Italy and watching flicks than posing with a crimson carpet. 
A few of you may be old enough to keep in mind what was one time known Michael Kors Outlet as "irregular" objects. Golden women, in contrast (or arm), are "Warm.". You don't have any profession http://www.tibetdolmacarpets.com/decorative.htm to tank, no relatives to aid, less promises to keep, less wounds to lick. He pulls out my red knife, the a person product of sentimental benefit, the gift my girlfriend gave me on our fifth anniversary. Pale pinks and white cutouts are again and in whole drive this year and, in all honesty, it's extremely a pleasant modify with the florals we've been bombarded because of coach outlet the previous few S/S seasons. If she completes all illnesses successfully, the cost will likely to be dropped and she or he is not going to use a legal document.. 
ç›¸ه…³çڑ„ن¸»é¢کو–‡ç« :


http://atarimae.jp/blog/019/2009/07/1.html#comments

----------


## الجووووهره

حَبِيبْتيـِے* شكلج داخله عالموضوع بالغلط 
ردج داخل عرض بالموضوع الي احنه نتكلم فيه 
شكو احنه بالقاعده والمكسيك الظاهر عندج مشكله معاهم عموما. اشكرج. 😀

----------


## memo33

بس اقولك علي موقف حصل اعرفه شخصيا كان واحد زميل جوزى ولادة الاتنين سنه 2012 في مدرسه اشبال القدس وكان بيعانى ان مستوي اولادة ضعيف جدا في الدراسه ومافيش اى اهتمام وقرر انه ينقلهم وقدم بالفعل في السنه اللى جايه دي في ابو ظبي الاستراليه والاولاد للاسف مش اتقبلوا لانهم مش نجحوا في اختبار التقديم 
والمدرسه قالته مستواهم ضعيف جدا ومنقدرش نقبلهم

----------

